# 9DPO with HEAVY boobs!



## Marmo77

Hey ladies! I really don't have any symptoms other than really heavy boobs. My nipples are not sore but my boobs just feel FULL and heavy.
Anyone else have this?:wacko:


----------



## Mac Pro

I am 9po I have exactly the same symptom on the 9th day today feels the most uncomfortable. Hubby leaned on one hurt like 'heck' they just feel puffy/ swollen

So my hopes are high as I do not get symptoms as per normal Af.

Good luck babe baby dust x


----------



## Marmo77

Mac Pro said:


> I am 9po I have exactly the same symptom on the 9th day today feels the most uncomfortable. Hubby leaned on one hurt like 'heck' they just feel puffy/ swollen
> 
> So my hopes are high as I do not get symptoms as per normal Af.
> 
> Good luck babe baby dust x

Thanks for replying! 
I too get minimal symptoms before AF. We have been TTC for over two years now (2 MC & 1 Ectopic) and hoping for the best!!

Good luck to you too!!! Baby dust to you too!! :hugs:


----------



## melann13

I'm brand new to B&B, but felt the need to share with someone. I'm 9dpo today, first cycle trying since MC at 7weeks in October. Doc said to wait three months, but I had a very "regular" cycle immediately following the MC, a little longer than my old cycle (32days) but with O on cd19. Had progesterone checked this cycle and it was good, so I'm confident that I'm okay. O'd again at CD 19 this cycle. I feel like all my symptoms are probably in my head, or my body still regulating, but from CD1-7 I had random cramps and twinges, CD5-6 bad back pain, CD 8-9 waves of nausea (nothing bad enough to actually throw up) and very sore breasts. Last night I actually had to switch into a nursing type bra that I bought last time I was pregnant because my breasts were so sore. I've never had sore breast before except the last time I was pregnant, but I feel like there's no telling if all my symptoms are just my "new normal" following O since the miscarriage. Telling myself to wait til Thursday (13dpo/CD 32) to test. Should wait til Friday (the day AF is due) but if it is a BFP I want to make sure I can get to the doc since he promised to watch me at due bw this time around.
Praying we could be blessed again so soon (only tried 2 months for our first BFP, and the first month was my first cycle of BCP). We were very careful last month as I didn't want to conceive without having a cycle post MC, but this time around we tried. Praying for us all...


----------



## babymabey

I had heavy boobs with both my pregnancies (sadly they ended in a miscarriage). A lot of my symptoms seem to hit at around 6 DPO, sore/heavy/swollen boobs, peeing a lot, emotional, tired, headache, backache, moody, and some others. I am again having the same symptoms which is terrifying the crap out of me because it seems when I have these symptoms the pregnancy ends in MC. My doc called me in some progesterone that I have to pick up and start taking as soon as I get a BFP.

Sorry, I meant to just talk about the boobs and got a little carried away. But to answer the initial question, yes, my boobs are heavy/swollen and hurt.

Baby dust to us all!:dust::dust:


----------



## melann13

What dpo are you babymabey? Here's hoping for VERY STICKY beans for us both.


----------



## babymabey

melann13 said:


> What dpo are you babymabey? Here's hoping for VERY STICKY beans for us both.

I should be 7 DPO today. Me too, I hope we all get very sticky beans :)


----------



## Princess Lou

My boobs are the same. Lol.

Good luck.


----------



## babydoll30

Hi everyone, 
Im new to this to :) 
I have the same symptoms,i have a small chest but they have been feeling very full over the last month,it feels like butterflies on my left side of my stomach and i have been having headaches and severe tiredness. My periods are not due till the 7th but these symptoms have been ongoing the last month. I have never been pregnant before so any help would be great x


----------



## melann13

I was doing pretty well convincing myself that all these symptoms are just in my head or my body getting a new post o normal since the MC, but having peed 5 times in the last 3 and a half hours and just noticing blue veins on my breasts has got me thinking... breasts are still tender as well
I had several glasses of water tonight, but holy buckets, I might as well just sleep on the toilet :winkwink:


----------



## erindolphin

I am also 9 dpo very sore/heavy bbs. Hoping for a dec bfp!!!! Baby dust to you all :)


----------



## Marmo77

SO GLAD I started this thread! Great feedback ladies xx 
Now I have to add strong cramps to the list today! lol Anyone??

****baby dust to us all!!!******


----------



## babydoll30

Yeah im the same today. I was holding my sisters 2 week old little boy today and i got sick just came up out of nowere. Managed to swallow most of it but some went on his clothes. Was embarrassing :/ any have anything similar?


----------



## melann13

Agreed babydoll and Marmo77. Several sweeps of nausea today, dizziness and some real mild cramps.
I just POAS, BFN, no big surprise. I know it's super early, but I just feel so crappy I feel like there has to be a reason. Gonna hold off until Thursday to do it again. AF due Friday.
Baby dust to all. Just trying to figure out how I'll keep dinner down...


----------



## babydoll30

Im due friday to melann13. have you been pregnant before?. I really hope i am. It's so disappointing when the witch comes along, I do be in tears :( xx


----------



## melann13

babydoll30 said:


> Im due friday to melann13. have you been pregnant before?. I really hope i am. It's so disappointing when the witch comes along, I do be in tears :( xx

I got pregnant for the first time late August. Ended in natural miscarriage at 7 and a half weeks on Oct. 4th, so tomorrow will be the 2 month anniversary of that. It was awful, but it definitely made DH and I want it even more. If I were to be pregnant this cycle I'd be due right around our 6yr anniversary.
Would this be your first babydoll30?


----------



## erindolphin

My af is due friday-sunday. :( i hope she doesn't show up.


----------



## babydoll30

Aww no :( im so sorry, can't imagine how hard that would be.Really hope you get pregnant :) yeah this would be my first hun. Im getting afew symptoms but its so hard to distinguish between periods and pregnancy. Im don't no what pregnancy symptoms are like so im abit confused as these dont feel like my regular period symptoms ?? xxx


----------



## erindolphin

My af is due friday-sunday. :( i hope she doesn't show up.


----------



## melann13

My sure signs last time were sore breasts and nausea as I never experienced this with AF. Now I'm not so sure since my cycle length changed post MC, I feel like maybe my symptoms can change too. My first ov post MC was incredible painful. Glad to know that I did, but it was awful. I was happy that we weren't trying that month. This month I've felt pretty good, been temping and o'd on CD 19 (same as first cycle post MC). 
Last pregnancy I was googling miscarriage statistics all the time, and constantly worried. And then it happened. I'm actually a lot more optimistic this time TTC. If I do get a BFP I know that my doc will pay attention to me this time and do lots of blood work, and since I already saw myself fall into the minority, the stats don't mean anything to me anymore.


----------



## babydoll30

Hopefully your are monitored closely this time when you are pregnant. 
Keep positive :) 
I got sick today,i only get sick when i have way too much to drink so very odd for me.


----------



## melann13

Thanks Babydoll 30. Last time was definitely traumatic, but nothing could've been done. Our little one was just far too eager to get to heaven. I had some very light bleeding at 7.5 weeks and the doc let me go in for an early scan. The baby dated 8 days small, but had a strong heart beat. We were so reassured. The next day I had bad cramps and back pain, but felt confident due to the scan. Later that day the baby was gone.
Next time I"ll be able to get all the early blood work to get some confidence boosts hopefully. I'm a scientist, and I won't bother with the stats anymore, but am definitely eager to get my hands on some data :) Now if I can just get AF to stay away. When are you going to test Babydoll30?


----------



## babydoll30

aww no,that is so sad :nope: i really hope you are pregnant this time, will be so nice for you :hugs: like i said keep positive and the outcome shall be positive :) im going to test on saturday.That is if the :witch: does not appear on Friday :growlmad:


----------



## babymabey

Oh my hell. Today my boobs are constantly throbbing and when I took my sleep shirt off this morning, it felt like sandpaper on my nipples. What is really sad is that I am happy about it because I am hoping that it means something good. :blush:


----------



## melann13

:dust::dust:Here's hoping for a weekend full of :bfp: s for all. 
My chest is not so sore today, but it was really bad on Sat-Sun, so it had to lessen up sometime right? Plus I've been wearing a nursing type bra because they just feel so big! Some mild cramps last night, and nausea yesterday and today. 
Temp went up a little today after 5 days of consistent temps... not sure what to think of my very bizarre temps this month. Last month they had variance, this month they shot up after o, then I had the exact same temp for 5 days, then it dropped a little (still above coverline) and stayed constant there for 5 days, now I'm in the middle... weird.
Baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## babymabey

Maybe I need to invest in a new bra. Mine also started hurting around Saturday, but today is definitely the worst day. I had an appointment with my Endocrinologist yesterday to test my thyroid levels and she did an HCG count for me as well, now I jump every time the phone rings because I am hoping it is her office to tell me the numbers. The thing that sucks is they are switching buildings (the clinic built a new building) this week so I am afraid that that will delay me getting my results.


----------



## melann13

My soreness is back, and now they feel heavy, pulling on my armpits as if I ran without a sports bra. Was really worried earlier today as I felt like I had af type cramps, but they went away. Just pain on the right ovary remains. 36 hours til I'll test again. BFN yesterday at 10dpo with afternoon test. At 13dpo I'll use fmu.
Have also had some REALLY weird vivid dreams the last two nights. That happened last time I was prego...


----------



## babymabey

melann13 said:
 

> My soreness is back, and now they feel heavy, pulling on my armpits as if I ran without a sports bra. Was really worried earlier today as I felt like I had af type cramps, but they went away. Just pain on the right ovary remains. 36 hours til I'll test again. BFN yesterday at 10dpo with afternoon test. At 13dpo I'll use fmu.
> Have also had some REALLY weird vivid dreams the last two nights. That happened last time I was prego...

Have you re-tested yet?


----------

